# John, George and a Yorkshire miner



## journeyman (2 Mar 2014)

I did these a few years ago from patterns I made myself (bragging). The miner's pattern is taken from a photo I took of a sculpture at the National mining museum. As an ex miner myself it appealed to me. John Lennon and George Harrison are from pictures I have in various books and magazines. The frames are shop bought as I'm rubbish at making frames. I stack cut 3 x 3mm ply on each one and gave the others away to friends. I used #3 UR blades from Mike. I now use spirals for portraits and have never looked back.
Mick


----------



## Roughcut (2 Mar 2014)

Fantastic. =D>
Thanks for posting, it gives real inspiration to scroll saw newbies such as myself.


----------



## Vic Perrin (2 Mar 2014)

Excellent Work, but I am sure that it is a STAFFORDSHIRE Miner

Regards

Vic


----------



## journeyman (2 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the comments folks. 
Vic, I don't know where he hailed from but he was sitting in the conference lobby of the museum when I photographed him. Maybe he was visiting a relative - Lol
Mick


----------



## bodgerbaz (2 Mar 2014)

Good work Mick. I think I ought to give the spiral blades a second chance.


----------



## Philip n (2 Mar 2014)

Excellent work. Great detail on the miner.

B.t.w., I wouldn't recommend anyone use UR blades for portrait cutting as they have upward pointing teeth that can chip or brake off delicate areas.


----------



## boysie39 (4 Mar 2014)

Beautiful work and finished to perfection , Thanks for showing =D> =D>


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Mar 2014)

I cannot imagine who John and George might be but I like the Yorkshire miner


----------



## martinka (4 Mar 2014)

Grahamshed":32oevwbk said:


> I cannot imagine who John and George might be but I like the Yorkshire miner



Definitely NOT the same John and George I worked with when I was a Yorkshire miner. And as I'm Yorkshire born and bred, I was also a Yorkshire minor. 

(I was really a welder, but I worked at t'pit just the same.)


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Mar 2014)

So were you a minor miner ? ( pity your name isn't Morris )


----------

